# Multiple inputs, single HDMI output



## kyleg (Aug 27, 2009)

I've moved and I'm hanging up my TV now, so I have to reconfigure my setup. I had surround sound that was the kind you could only play the dvd player over and everything else was just plugged into the TV. Now the hole going from my TV over the fireplace through the wall and over to my components is pretty small and I'd like to run only an HDMI cable to the TV. I'm having a hard time finding a system that can take several different inputs (HDMI, composite, component) and send them all back on one HDMI cable.

I can appreciate good hardware, but I'd like to spend as little while still getting a quality product though. Any suggestions of a model or even just a better way to search for precisely what I'm looking for would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Most AVRs, including the inexpensive ones, will do this. Of course, they do other things as well.:heehee:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kyle,

I just bought a Denon AVR-1910 which has 4 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output and I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'm not sure what your price range is but the MSRP for this model is $549 and I've seen it advertised for just under $500. However, as stated by Kal, most new AVRs will do what you need, you get more bells and whistles and power as you go up in price.


----------



## kyleg (Aug 27, 2009)

I've found that most of the receivers I've looked at are only 'Passthrough' or at best have HDMI switching so that it can switch among the HDMI inputs but it cannot send the composite video out on the HDMI output. But, as waldo563 recommended I checked out the Denon. It looks like exactly what I need. I found the Denon AVR1610 that is a little cheaper and probably a more acceptable price for the wife . But the key here was the following feature...

Analog to HDMI Up-Conversion

Analog video input signals (composite, S-Video component) are converted to digital video signals and transmitted to the HDMI output port. Digital video signals are sent to the HDMI output even when multiple HDMI devices such as a video camera or a game console are connected to the AVR-1610. One HDMI cable is all that is needed to connect the AVR-1610 to a TV or monitor. You can also use the On-Screen Display to check the AVR-1610's status.

This sounds exactly like what I need. Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## number 5 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, Kyle, how do you evaluate the HDMI capabilities of an AVR? For example, how do you know if it is passthrough, just HDMI switching, or if it sends composite video (???) out on the HDMI output? 

I'm asking because I'm also in the market for a new HDMI-capable AVR, but I don't really know how to analyze their capabilities. I don't really understand the distinction between the three things you mentioned.

Thanks.

five


----------

